# pressure wash for links



## paintfly (Dec 3, 2013)

There seem to be alot of questions about SEO, link building, page rank etc. I was wanting to share what we plan to do as far as SEO for our launch, and see what you guys thought about it.

Though I strongly feel viral and engagement strategies far far outweigh any SEO, we do want to rank, especially with an all new cctld. We plan to pressure wash for links at schools, city offices, businesses, etc. basically any one with an established aged website that will give up a link can get washed.

It is confirmed that forum links, bookmarks, or any link scheme type portfolio (like linkwheels) are now deranked. Blog comments do hold value(moderate) but you have to use a name, not a keyword, anchor text blog comments no longer pass juice, and may even hurt you. Obviously YouTube, gplus, LinkedIn, and various other sites are still great ways for dofollow links, but we want an outstanding portfolio, not just the usual.

The simple way is to, 1 maintain an updated blog, and hope to get shared or scraped(yes matt cutts says posting snippets from other sites is fine) Then 2, get real links with half the work of jack leg links. Yes, pressure washing is work, but with a water trailer unit ready to pull out and fire up, well make quick work of steps and walkways.

Well make sure to mix up and diversify our anchor text, well also go after deeplinks if they have a blog. Well also be offering up a host of cool widgets for local painters, or any painter with a website really. We're doing news, ask, and test widgets. This should get some relevant links, plus were be running our blog RSS, aswell as news feeds in the widgets, though that would only be effective if its installed with PHP, most will use Java script.

just wanted to share our idea


----------

